# 3D Printing > General 3D Printing Discussion >  Artificial supports, not Gcode

## DBFIU

Hey guys, do any of you know the best method for designing your own supports if you dont want to use slicer supports? I have aesthetic reasons for this and the supports I use although come off easily, still show some remnants and it can look ugly. What do you guys do?

----------


## Marm

I design with scketchup, So I use 0 thickness planes for supports if i need them in specific spots.  Still requires a little sanding, and will occasionally confuse my slicer.

----------


## DBFIU

Will a slicer make a zero thickness plane a one layer thick vertical wall as default? Or will it ignore it because it is less then the minimum width of a layer width?

----------


## taskman

I create my supports in MeshMixer

----------


## 3dkarma

I use sketchup and create supports the same width as the extrusion width setting I have in Slic3r, or slightly smaller.  The supports are printed a single extrusion wide and tend to come away with no sanding required.  If necessary I can scrape any residue away cleanly with a knife.

----------


## DBFIU

I just successfully created supports with a suitable gap and thickness, it took about 5 or 6 tries but i got it. Thanks guys

----------


## curious aardvark

I try and design models that don't need support. Haven't had to add any yet :-)

----------


## GOC

> Will a slicer make a zero thickness plane a one layer thick vertical wall as default? Or will it ignore it because it is less then the minimum width of a layer width?


-    Using Repetier-Host with the CuraEngine; You are correct, if the wall is not thicker than the extrusion width it will ignore pathing that material.

----------


## DBFIU

I am using cura. It ignores zero widths. Bummer.

----------


## Marm

> I try and design models that don't need support. Haven't had to add any yet :-)



Well Pbbbbbbbbst :P.

Sometimes I have to, as my printer is everything gets supports or nothing.  So if there is only one little spot that needs it, then I'll design it in.

----------


## DBFIU

> Well Pbbbbbbbbst :P.
> 
> Sometimes I have to, as my printer is everything gets supports or nothing.  So if there is only one little spot that needs it, then I'll design it in.


Curious aardvark!!! LOL

----------


## brbubba

> I create my supports in MeshMixer


I use this too for more complex parts and it has worked fairly well. Obviously not perfect, but less mess than the alternative.

----------

